# Hog hunting in Missouri City



## Texast224 (May 8, 2011)

Anyone know where to hunt hogs along the Brazos in Missouri City / Sugar land area? Any state land close by? Or maybe south of Sienna Plantation?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

legally?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Not unless you know somebody or one of your kin-folks owns Frost Bank


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Yea all that land out there is full of hogs and is hunted regularly. The game warden out there made numerous arrest over the past year for trespassing. There are a couple hunting clubs out there also.

Be careful cause all the home owners out there around the woods own guns and are trigger happy, especially at night when the stinkers come out.


----------

